# Help fixing Drywall?



## plug5 (Sep 26, 2006)

Greetings,

I recently undertook the tedious job of removing wallpaper from a room in my house in hopes of repainting it. One of my 'helpers' used a little too much elbow grease and removed some of the Drywall Paper along with the wall paper and glue.

My question is, before i go any further can anyone offer tips on how to repair the problem and how to avoid this from happening again? Also some tips on preparing the wall after the wallpaper has been removed would be awesome. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Bud Cline (Sep 26, 2006)

Any and all adhesive residue should be removed with a sponge and warm water, then any damage can be repaired easily by skim-coating the surface with joint compound.  Use a ten or twelve inch drywall finishers knife (trowel) to spread the skimcoat.  Once dried the skimcoat can easily be sanded with drywall sanding paper.  Next paint on primer and then paint on finish. Nothin to it!


----------

